# SAMe or Arnica montana 30c for strain



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler is a little sore on his right rear leg. I don't believe it is anything more than a strain. I have a previously scheduled vet appt this Wednesday to get a complete physical, CBC, chem, tick panel, etc. etc. but I'd like to give him something to help with the ache in the mean time.

Not sure which homeopathic is best for this application. I'd appreciate some suggestions please.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Traveler is a little sore on his right rear leg. I don't believe it is anything more than a strain. I have a previously scheduled vet appt this Wednesday to get a complete physical, CBC, chem, tick panel, etc. etc. but I'd like to give him something to help with the ache in the mean time.
> 
> Not sure which homeopathic is best for this application. I'd appreciate some suggestions please.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


Hey Lynn!
Arnica or Traumeel will be your best bet. 
SAMe can take a while to build up in the system and work. It's usually for arthritis type aches and pains. You may want to keep him on a leash for a few days so that he doesn't injure it anymore than it is. Sometimes they "feel" better but the injury isn't!
Hope the boy feels better!
Moms


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Mom! I do have Traumeel at home both the oral and the cream. He's not fond of the oral to say the least but I will give that a try.

Thanks again!

BTW, is there a brand you recommend for homeopaths?

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You can put it in his water. if pellets will dissolve.

I have the tincture. In acute I throw a few shots in his mouth, then add to water for few days.

I have used homeopthics scripted by two diff. vets to admin this way


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, GatorBytes. I have the tincture. It has alcohol in it and I think that is the turnoff. He smells it coming:wild: Oh well, I'm rather creative so I am sure I will find a nice stinky piece of something good that will fool him a couple of times anyway. Next time I'll see if I can get the pellets.


----------

